# Traducción Institucional



## dimitra_th

Γεια σας, 

πώς θα μεταφράζατε τον εξής τίτλο πτυχίου;

Máster Oficial en Traducción Institucional

Ο όρος institucional μεμονωμένα θα μεταφραζόταν ως "θεσμικός,-ή,-ό", αλλά ο συνδυασμός "θεσμική μετάφραση" δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει.

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Probo

Γεια σας
Κοίτα αυτό


----------



## dimitra_th

Gracias, Probo. 
Muy interesante el blog y no lo conocía. 
Entiendo el significado del término "traducción institucional", pero no puedo traducirlo al griego. No puedo encontrar un término equivalente que englobe todo su contenido significativo.
Saludos


----------



## ireney

Τα Ισπανικά μου είναι άστα να πάνε οπότε δεν το διάβασα όλο το κείμενο που εξηγεί τον όρο, αλλά απ' όσα διάβασα, μήπως ταιριάζει το "επίσημη μετάφραση";

Βρήκα κι αυτό προς επίρρωση του ότι χρησιμοποιείται. Βέβαια μπορεί και να μην ταιριάζει.


----------



## dimitra_th

Το σκέφτηκα και εγώ για "επίσημη μετάφραση", αλλά δεν είναι πάντα έτσι. Μπορεί σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ο όρος να αναφέρεται σε επίσημη μετάφραση από ορκωτό μεταφραστή, και σε άλλες σε απλή μετάφραση κειμένου ειδικής ορολογίας (νομικής, οικονομικής ορολογίας).


----------



## ireney

Ααα! Κοίτα, σε αυτή την περίπτωση, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πρέπει να το πάμε περιφραστικά "επίσημης και τεχνικής μετάφρασης" ίσως; Για να περιγράφει όλες τις περιπτώσεις.


----------



## dimitra_th

Α, ναι, ίσως θα ήτανε μια λύση. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Elenara

Εγώ θα έλεγα "Επίσημο Μεταπτηχιακό σε Μετάφραση"


----------



## Vagabond

Elenara said:


> Εγω θα ελεγα "Επισημο Μεταπτηυχιακο σε Μεταφραση"


Δηλαδή το "Institucional" θα το άφηνες έτσι? Μα θα έχανες την εξειδίκευση του πτυχίου τότε! 

'Ισως κάτι σε «Μετάφραση Θεσμικής Ορολογίας» ή «Μετάφραση Ορολογίας των θεσμών» ή «Μετάφραση Θεσμικών Εγγράφων»..;


----------



## dimitra_th

vagabond said:


> 'Ισως κάτι σε «Μετάφραση Θεσμικής Ορολογίας» ή «Μετάφραση Ορολογίας των θεσμών» ή «Μετάφραση Θεσμικών Εγγράφων»..;



Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο σκεφτόμουν αρχικά, αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρη αν οι όροι "θεσμική ορολογία" & "θεσμικά έγγραφα" είναι δόκιμοι, και έτσι έθεσα το ερώτημα.


----------



## GreekNative

Μήπως εννοεί απλώς "επαγγελματική μετάφραση"; Δηλ. "Μεταπτυχιακός Τίτλος στην Επαγγελματική μετάφραση".
Ίσως είναι μία επιλογή που καλύπτει πολλές περιπτώσεις (πεδία μετάφρασης, ορκωτή ή μη, κ.ά.).
Αν το "επαγγελματική" σού φαίνεται πολύ γενικός όρος, θα συντασσόμουν με την άποψη "επίσημη και τεχνική μετάφραση" ή, θα έλεγα, "μετάφραση εξειδικευμένης ορολογίας".


----------



## Vagabond

Έριξα μια ματιά στο πρόγραμμα σπουδών του μεταπτυχιακού αυτού, γιαυτό και η «επαγγελματική μετάφραση» δεν μου κολλάει... είναι όντως πολύ γενικός ως τίτλος. Από ό,τι είδα, τα μαθήματα είναι πολύ εστιασμένα σε νομικά, οικονομικά και διοικητικά (τίποτα σε λογοτεχνική ή δημοσιογραφική, ας πούμε). Το «επίσημη» δε μου αρέσει γιατί δε λέει βασικά τίποτα... αυτό με την εξειδικευμένη ορολογία όμως είναι πολύ καλό, αρκετά ευρύ για να καλύπτει πολλά, αλλά όχι τόσο ευρύ που να χάνει το νόημα... me likes.

Δήμητρα: θεσμική ορολογία και θεσμικά έγγραφα είναι δόκιμοι όροι, αλλά θα συνταχθώ με τον GreekNative και τη μετάφραση εξειδικευμένης ορολογίας, νομίζω είναι άψογο.


----------

